# Reduced rates for design work for new businesses



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hello, I'm recently freelance and offering reduced design package to PF members. I am a graphic designer with over twenty years experience and a degree qualified. I can design and arrange for the printing of business stationery such as cards, leaflets and adverts. I can also create a unique logo. If your budget is limited let me know and I'll tell you what I can do.

I have a selection of work on my website here
Bee Creative

Pop me a PM or an email via the website. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

